
Treehouse for iPad Makes Learning to Code on the Go Simple - Ashuu
http://lifehacker.com/treehouse-for-ipad-makes-learning-to-code-on-the-go-sim-921115140
======
karlkatzke
I really like the look of the app and I like the concept. I'm not sure I'd use
it enough to make the monthly cost worth it when there's codecademy, khan
academy, and many, many other sites where you can gain the same learning for
free.

------
vinceguidry
How about actually coding on the go? Has anybody ever tried to do semi-serious
Ruby or Rails coding on an iPad?

